# ATTENTION: Registry Mechanic 5.0 Full commercial download, worth £20



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 24, 2006)

This is completely LEGAL  

Just download the Setup file from here:

*www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2164197/registry-mechanic50

and get the FREE serial key from here:

*www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/free/promo/VNU0306


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 24, 2006)

hey vishal thanx for it


----------



## n2casey (Oct 24, 2006)

Thx Vishal. Nice links. Legal too?   

Well, u never post (me too  ) any illegal stuff here, so no need to mention that, it's legal.


----------



## rajas (Oct 24, 2006)

sounds good. will try. thanks for the info


----------



## sourav (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for giving the link but it is written that it is £20 and legal, i know you VISHAL that you are not give links of ilegal things but.........
__________
hey
registry mechanic version is 5.0.0.144 ( i knew it from it's name) which you get from the above links and the latest version is 5.2

Source: - *www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks man !


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 24, 2006)

Great work Vishal. Thanks. Keep posting such Sharewares turned freewares!


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 24, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> thanks for giving the link but it is written that it is £20 and legal, i know you VISHAL that you are not give links of ilegal things but.........



Its commercial d/l of £20


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice info ... thanx


----------



## Suhas M (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks!! great info


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 26, 2006)

I have got this, but it will not update.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanx Vishal for the info!!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2006)

thanx man ....


----------



## subhajit (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot Vishal...


----------



## executioner (Oct 26, 2006)

well the bad things about it r:
*It is not the latest edition
*This free version of Registry Mechanic does not include technical support and product updates.
The good thing is:
ATLEAST U GET SOMETHING FOR FREE*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## drsethi (Oct 26, 2006)

A very good site to download various softwares.
 Like IE7, Firefox2, Winamp 5.31 etc.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 26, 2006)

hey thnx man!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Oct 27, 2006)

e-mail feedback from PC-Tools abt the above Free Edition:



> thank you for contacting PC Tools.
> 
> The evaluation version of
> Registry Mechanic does not expire, and it will detect problems in all
> ...


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

thanx


----------

